# My two new additions



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Bailey came home yesterday. As some of you know she is 4birdsNC's baby originally known as Leftovers. She is gorgeous and very sweet. I let her get used to her surroundings yesterday but she was more than ready to come out today and cuddle! She is a very sweet bird! She has already accepted head scritches from me  Thanks, John!





































And here is the baby that I fell in love with and had to have when I went to get Sabian. She is still getting used to things but she just came home last night. She was ready to play and is eating and drinking well. I am still trying to decide on a name for this little one. She is a girl. I am thinking something sweet and feminine, open to suggestions


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Does Bailey need her beak trimmed? John mentioned that she may and it looks long to me too.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are both so beautiful!! What is the mutation on the second bird? Its unusual to me, is it a yellow cheeked cinnamon?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! She is a yellow cheek cinnamon pied. Bailey is a white face cinnamon


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awwww so cute I love them both!!! I love whiteface cinnamons


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, they are gorgeous!
I love the second mutation - such soft shade of yellow. Daisy is a nice name?


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

They are so beautiful!!! Bailey reminds me of a cockatiel I saw in a petstore 3 years ago, the clerk took him out and put him on my shoulder...that is when I fell in love with cockatiels


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I was thinking Maple for the 2nd baby, like Maple syrup (its sweet that's for sure) because of her warm cinnamon color. Both are lovely!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They are both gorgeous. When I saw the second tiel I instantly thought of Butters as a name.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

About the name...April, or Amber? Honey?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I love my new babies! Thanks for the name suggestions, I don't normally have a hard time but I will decide soon


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

They are both beautiful!!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds like you're going to have your hands full! What are the names or types of names you're thinking of? I love the "name game"


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Does Bailey need her beak trimmed? John mentioned that she may and it looks long to me too.*
----------------------------

Congratulations on your new babies 

I can't see the beak to be able to tell. 

I quick put together a collage you can use for comparison.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! Elinore, I am thinking feminine names. Some I like are Indira, Dawn, Aubrey, Lilly... But none seem just right. I was also thinking Noelle again but there is someone else who joined that named their bird Noel 

Susanne, Bailey is the first bird. The last pic shows a side view. It doesn't seem as bad when looking at your collage though! Thanks!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Tasha, Ellie, Bells, Ella, Esme, Essie, Marie, Skye, Tilly, Flo, Francie, Addy, Adria, Kay, Kira, .... I can't think of anymore. Lol. 

They are both adorable.


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations on the new editions, they are gorgeous  as for a name..

EMI (恵美): Japanese name meaning 1) "beautiful blessing"

I think Emi is a cute name  Good luck!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Meaggiedear and Luna. I really like some of the name suggestions everyone has given


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I like the name Lucille for the second one, but are you sure it's a girl? 

Bailey's beak should wear down on its own..any bird that _needs_ its beak trimmed could have a health issue.


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

How bout Juliette, Amelia, Mandy, Maya or Clara? Those are some that I loved when I was naming Emma. Or, just a random thought, Olivia? That would give you lots of possible nicknames


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Bailey, I was thinking of Lucy  and yes, she has been DNA sexed do she is for sure a girl. Good to know about Bailey's beak!
Elinore, I like some of those names. Maya is my dog's name


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Jaime, I am so happy you love Bailey so much already. I almost didn't want to let her go. Your Yellow Cheek is gorgeous. I think you should name her Nell or Nellie, but that is just my obsession with both of the NCIS series coming out. I am still looking for my YC male. There is a bird show near me March 17th and 18th, I am going to go and see what I can find.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She is such a sweet bird. She hung out on me getting rubs for over an hour today. I do love her, I can imagine it was hard to let her go 

I hope you get the yellow cheek you want. I am considering all names but am getting closer to a decision!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Odessa would be an interesting name


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

so adorables


----------

